
A man who can build a car by hand leads Ford into future; He’s just never afraid - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2019/06/19/ford-executive-jim-farley-toyota/1299871001/
======
rmason
Fascinating story on one of the two people who will be the next CEO of Ford.
Most car execs are bean counters and it's hurt the industry.

Here's a guy who can restore a car by hand. Someone who has rebuilt an engine
and raced at Le Mans. Even worked in Phil Hill's shop as a kid. That doesn't
mean he will ultimately get the job but he's from the old mold that built
Detroit.

